# Low TSH High T3 & T4 what does this mean?



## sleepless1 (Jun 28, 2014)

I am new and very confused. Thank you for any input.
TSH <0.006 (0.450 - 4.500)
T4 2.25 (0.82 - 1.77)
Antithyroglobulin Ab 
thyroglobulin antibody. 12.8 (0.0 -0.9)
Reverse T3. 27.2 (9.2 - 24.1)
TPO 12 (0 - 34)
Triiodothyronine 5.9 (2.0 - 4.4)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It means you are quite hyperthyroid.

Are you on any kind of meds/treatment?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You may be hyperthyroid! Ultra-sound highly recommended and some tests that I have listed for you above. The presence of Thyroglobulin Ab suggests that cancer should be ruled out.

When you have time, maybe you could list your symptoms?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hyperthyroid. Did the doctor put you on any anti-thyroid meds?


----------



## sleepless1 (Jun 28, 2014)

I Went to the doctor and it is believed to be caused by being over medicated. My levothyroxine has been reduced from 0.125 MCG to 0.100 MCG now.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That makes sense. Sorry - I didn't realize when I first responded that you were on levo.


----------

